# To work as a specialist in australia



## lakshu (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I am an obgy specialist from India . My husband is applying for PR and it looks like he may get through it. I wanted to know whether completion of MRCOG will help me pursue a career there? I do not have work experience outside India. Or I need to still get through AMC mcq and clinical? And again go through residency? I have done my MS,DNB and part 1 MRCOG. Very soon gonna give step 2. Also, I have given IELTS academic with minimum 7 in all modules.
kindly guide me.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi lakshu, 

you may want to contact The Medical Board of Australia as described on the ANZSCO 253913 page- they also perform the skills assessment and are the relevant icensing and registration authority. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## lakshu (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey Thanks Monika
I have gone through the Medical Board of Australia's website but still my query remains unanswered. My Indian MS degree in not completely recognized by Australian board. So will I get 5 points if its just partially comparable? Shall I apply for skill assessment or just go as dependent ? Need to know as skill assessment is not free of charge. Makes no senses if I am not gonna get any point.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi lakshu, 

there are two separate issues that you should consider: 

*1.) VISA*
Do you (as a couple) need the partner points (+5) to apply for PR or can your husband do it even if you don't get your skills assessed and sit the IELTS/OET exam? If not then you don't need to go through skills assessment. As a secondary applicant you have full work rights in Australia as well. To find out if "partially comparable" will be enough to get positive assessment you'll either have to ask the Medical Board again or just apply and hope for the best. 

*2. WORK*
Generally speaking, Australian employers don't care about skills assessment at all. They care about the visa you are on, i.e. are you allowed to work. They also care if you are registered/licensed if that is required in your profession. The process is usually quite different from skills assessment. If you want to work as an Ob/Gyn you'll need to up on the licensing/registration requirements, not on the skills assessment requirements. You can focus on that once you have your visa but it does not hurt to ask now what you would need to do (additional study, trainee periods etc.) to be able to work again. Then you'll have to decide if you want to re-skill and work in another (related) profession or whether you want to go ahead and re-qualify as an Ob/Gyn in Australia.

Sorry I cannot give you any specifics - I'm in another field and the requirements vary so much, depending on where you studied and how much clinical practice you have...

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello Lakshu,

My friend is a doctor as well, has completed her MBBS. She will be moving to Aus next year, as her husband is on PR in Melbourne already. 

Can you please guide me aout doctors study in Aus? She plans to study and practice medicine in Australia, specializing in surgery.

Thanks


----------

